# American Black Walnut Tackle Box



## mmayo (Apr 9, 2018)

This is the second walnut box for long range fishermen in Colorado. The wood is more expensive and a bit harder to decide on where and how to put the grain, but this result is pleasing to me.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 9, 2018)

That's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kruzzer (Apr 9, 2018)

awesome work Mark..


----------



## mark james (Apr 9, 2018)

I love seeing these.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## magpens (Apr 9, 2018)

Great stuff, Mark !!!


----------



## mmayo (Apr 9, 2018)

*How I became a pen turner...*



mark james said:


> I love seeing these.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



I originally made a holder for a device used to tighten hooks, called a line puller.    I paid a very kind man at my local Woodcraft $20 to make essentially two 4”  x 1/2” dowels out of African mahogany.  I needed to have the holder made from the wood used to make the tackle box. I paid the money, thanked him and decided, “I need a lathe”.  That Rikon mini lathe still works and has produced thousands of dollars in wood products including many, many pens.  I am here at IAP thankfully due to making these tackle boxes.

Photo of a holder on the side of my box and a pair of pullers.


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Apr 9, 2018)

Funny how things work out sometimes.  Absolutely love seeing your creations, truly functional art pieces!


----------



## robutacion (Apr 9, 2018)

mmayo said:


> mark james said:
> 
> 
> > I love seeing these.
> ...



Yes, I also like what you've done, if there is one thing that I think is missing is..!  where is the cushion so that mr. butt feels a bit softer..?:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## ajollydds (Apr 9, 2018)

Fabulous work as usual, love it!


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 10, 2018)

Beautiful work.  Love the look of that walnut.  Funny how things work like ripples in a pond.  First, the saw, then this, then that, then the lathe, then the chucks and tools, ad infinitum.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 10, 2018)

Well, I re-read what I posted before and I realised that I may haven't been clear as to what I meant as a joke, I've "assumed" that this tackle box is to sit on while fishing, if not, I'm sorry...!

Cheers
George


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 10, 2018)

I would be afraid to take it on a fishing trip, it might get scratched.  Beautiful.


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Apr 10, 2018)

I love pen making. My only regret is that it only provides a small canvas for displaying the beauty of wood unlike your pieces which allow it to be seen in all its glory.


----------



## Super Dave (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark, that is a true work of art, I would be afraid to use it for what it intended for. Well done, I'm sure that will be cherished.

Dave


----------



## MikeL (Apr 10, 2018)

Outstanding work. Great craftsmanship. Visually appealing. Functional. You are the master.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow.  That is stunning.  I would be so worried I would get fish slime or smell on it though.  I could see a nice box like that in my home office though storing my tackle until I transfer it to my portable backpack for bass fishing.

That is some nice work there.  Good job!!


----------



## mmayo (Apr 11, 2018)

The way tackle boxes are situated on the sport fishing boats few people can sit on them.  When this has happened the fishing needle nose pliers are very harsh to nice wood surfaces.  I have had the pleasure of refinishing the top of one box where a friend scratched it with his butt and pliers.  He does not sit on boxes anymore.  They survive very well on the boat.  Fish slime and blood washes off very easily with the spar varnish finish.  I have tackle boxes built in 2002 that are still beautiful and loved.


----------



## jasonlmartin (May 12, 2018)

Beautiful piece! Nice wood and elegant design!

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 12, 2018)

Very nice looking project. Have question, as what is the finish you used for project.

Charlie


----------



## Matt381971 (Sep 26, 2018)

Incredible 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mmayo (Sep 26, 2018)

*Afraid to use nice stuff NO WAY*



Super Dave said:


> Mark, that is a true work of art, I would be afraid to use it for what it intended for. Well done, I'm sure that will be cherished.
> 
> Dave



I get your comment often about cutting boards, pens, bottle stoppers, and of course tackle boxes.  Think about your wife’s diamond ring, if you are married you gave her a beautiful ring with a diamond (I got married in 1973 so I may be dated as to what is done now).  Would you ask her not to wear it?  Should she be worried every second about scratching the metal?  Heck no!

The items I make a very highly polished and great care went into making them look as good as I can make them.  I WANT people to use them, show them off, enjoy compliments perhaps even enjoy a pinch of envy from others.  Yes, I nick or bump will happen, just like with a new car.  I park far from the store when I get a new car and move to another spot when I pull in next to a car where the person obviously does not care about my new car, but I drive it.  My last new car was bought in 2008 so I am commenting from memory not a recent event.

In short, enjoy beautiful stuff!


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 17, 2018)

So I'm still new and looking thru the forum. I had to resurrect this thread as that is one beautiful tacklebox! Very nice work.


----------

